# Hoyt question



## bionicsjw (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a new bow for this season but am trying to decide bewteen the vantage elite and the contender with the xt 3000 limbs for length. Is there a difference between the 2000 and 3000 limbs as far as performance or forgivness?


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

the 3000 has more forgiveness but less speed 

the 2000 has less forgiveness and more speed


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm thinking about the contender with 3000's. I'm shooting the VE now and it is one heck of a bow. The Contender with 3000's is supposed to be a touch faster than the VE and it's a bit longer ATA. From what I've heard the Contender is the way to go. I'll probably be ordering one by the end of the month.


----------



## bionicsjw (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hoyt limbs*

Thanks that is the answer I was looking for.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

Aaron Groce said:


> the 3000 has more forgiveness but less speed
> 
> the 2000 has less forgiveness and more speed


well, speed yes

but the forgiveness part is slightly more relative to the persons size

a smaller bow with a slightly shorter brace height will hold better all day for a short draw archer


----------



## bionicsjw (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hoyt limbs*

Thanks.
I'm of average height 5'10" and don't really want a shorter bow that is why I'm thinking the 3000 limbs if I go with the contender. I usually shoot only indoor spots so speed is not that important.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

It also depends on what riser length you're comfortable with. The ATA difference between the two is 3/4", so negligible. Some people say they can hold the VE much better than a bow with longer limbs but a shorter riser.


----------



## kateraxl2970 (Jan 2, 2009)

ctmartinshooter said:


> It also depends on what riser length you're comfortable with. The ATA difference between the two is 3/4", so negligible. Some people say they can hold the VE much better than a bow with longer limbs but a shorter riser.


I like a longer riser, been shooting a proelite w/3000's and just ordered a vantagelite cause i dont care for the long limbs on my proelite .The contender dont seem to much different than the proelite, that it replaced !


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

bionicsjw said:


> Thanks.
> I'm of average height 5'10" and don't really want a shorter bow that is why I'm thinking the 3000 limbs if I go with the contender. I usually shoot only indoor spots so speed is not that important.


i think the 2000's would probably hold better for your

but that brace height is off putting, if i were to choose 2000's on that bow, i'd have to go with cam 1/2 +

but 3000's will hold and shoot great for you too, don't forget, it's mostly about you


----------



## bionicsjw (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hoyt Question*

Thanks to al. I've decided to go with Vantage elite.


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

if you break it down this is what i see from Hoyt's web site. Everything has spirals by the way.
Contender elite with XT2000
IBO 315
ATA 38.5
Brace 6.625

Contender Elite with XT3000
IBO 310
ATA 41.75
Brace 7.75

Vantage Elite with XT2000
IBO 308
ATA 41
Brace 7.75

Personally I I have heard that the pros have found that the Vantage elite shots a tad to the left and right for some reason. I forgot the reason on why they think that but I did hear that from a reliable source. But of course Braden Gellenthien did shoot the new FITA world record with it so obviously the bow performs well. The one speculation that I have heard about he contender is that it seams to be to closely related to the pro elite and ultra elite. Of course all of this can be put to the way side, because it is truly all personal preference. I personally like way the vantage elite looks and feels, but I'm waiting for next year on my target bow.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

The xt2000's defiantly feel faster


----------

